# Confused



## Cutie32NI (Aug 6, 2019)

I was diagnosed last week after sugar found in Urine. Doctor called and advised I was to go on Metformin and wait for an appointment to see the nurse. 
I have started Metformin and drastically changed my diet. 
Just got call for appointment and cant get one until the 19th. 20 mins with doctor and 20 minutes with the nurse. 

My heads just spinning since I got diagnosis. I have no idea what my sugar levels are at. Should I go buy a monitor? 

Does anyone know what the appointment entails?


----------



## Docb (Aug 6, 2019)

Don't panic, at least until you know you have something to panic about!  Your GP/DN are happy to wait a couple of weeks before seeing you so they are not panicking.

Your appointments are most likely going to entail ordering up some blood tests, doing some basic health checks and talking about what you need to do to get back on track.  In the mean time, read around this forum and the main website to get yourself aquainted with the basics.  That way you can have a better conversation with them in your appointments. Getting sorted is a long term objective and you need to get a plan sorted out and you cannot do that without getting some basic data so you know where you are starting from and where you want to get to.  Personally I would not worry about a meter until you have got those appointments, and any follow ups to look at test results, out of the way.

Your world has not ended, just changed a bit!


----------



## SueEK (Aug 6, 2019)

Hello and welcome, it does come as a huge shock to most people and certainly takes a time to get your head around it, I personally went into denial mode. As Docb says until you have had your appointment and your results it will be difficult to know where you are starting from, look around the site and write down straight away any questions you will need to ask the doctor and DN or you will forget. 
There is loads of useful information here and feel free to ask anything at all, we all help each other and there is a wealth of experience here. 
Depending on your HbA1c result will depend on how much you need to change your diet, sometimes it just needs tweaking but like mine it needed a good overhaul and some find it more difficult than others. Please let us know how you get on and we can then give you advice more personal to your circumstances but if you have any specific questions just go ahead and ask x


----------



## Drummer (Aug 6, 2019)

Depending on the medication prescribed after your appointments you might be given a meter and test strips supplied.
I believe that you don't get a positive urine test if your blood glucose is below 10mmol/l - I have never had a positive as I went low carb at once and it has worked very well for me.
Advice and treatment varies greatly - some people get appointments with their GPs and nurses automatically and others (like me) are left to get on with it. Luckily that was good enough for me, and it has worked out.
It is rather a long time to your appointments though - you could be well on your way back to normal by then - though that might be no bad thing, except a diagnosis of diabetes ought to bring you checks for your eyes and feet and you will be able to get meter and strips free of VAT - if you need them.


----------



## CathyB (Aug 6, 2019)

Hi and welcome, like the others have said, try not to be too anxious, they wouldn’t be willing to wait to see you if it was bad news  take a deep breath, read as much as you can from the forum and write down all your questions ready for your appointment


----------



## rebrascora (Aug 7, 2019)

Hi and welcome
I believe you are entitled to know the result of any tests, so you may be able to ring up and ask for your reading ahead of your appointment if you are particularly anxious about it.
Did your diagnosis come about as a result of being symptomatic? ie thirsty and weeing lots or perhaps a urinary infection. These symptoms will usually occur if your BG is significantly high. Many of us here have been diagnosed with very high readings and mine certainly remained very high for 6 weeks after diagnosis whilst they tried to treat me with oral meds... Metformin and Gliclazide and strict diet.... before they eventually realised that insulin was necessary. Hopefully your levels will show some improvement as a result of the treatment and diet change by the time you see the Dr and nurse, but if not make them aware of the dietary changes you have made and perhaps ask them to consider that you may be a late onset Type 1 diabetic.
With diet change. you need to drastically reduce not only sweet stuff but starchy carbs like bread, pasta, rice, potatoes as well as fruit. Keeping a food diary can be helpful to enable you to show the Dr or nurse what you have been eating in this interim period. If your BG is really high, they may supply you with a BG meter and strips, so depending upon your personal finances, it may be worth waiting until after your appointment, but they are not very expensive to buy (approx £15 for a meter and £8-£20 for a pot of 50 strips depending upon which model/brand you get) so perhaps a worthwhile investment to get you ahead of the game with your apt being some time away.


----------



## Oslo65 (Aug 7, 2019)

Evening Cutie32n,

Yup it does feel overwhelming but Docb is spot on if your GP and DN were that worried you’d be in by now!

At present your brain is completely overwhelmed and jumping to all sorts of conclusions that probably don’t make any sense. Because you’ve limited time with them write everything down as it comes into your head and prioritise your list as to what you need from them. Take that list in with you and write the response under each header because that 20 mins will fly !
After that start working through the follow up questions your going to have 

Please keep us posted 

Take Care

Oslo


----------



## Cutie32NI (Aug 15, 2019)

Had appointment today my HbA1c was 103 and fasting blood sugar was 15. I have been put on Metformin twice a day. Cholesterol 6.3 and Blood Pressure 133/85. 
Nurse gave me a sheet of foods and at the bottom it says "these are recommended for patients without diabetes" :/
I have changed my diet for the past 2 weeks and have lost 1 stone so its working at least. 
They will reset HbA1c in 4 months. I was not given a monitor as they only give to people on medication that may cause Hypos, nurse recommended buying one to check how different foods show.
They will arrange all appointments needed for eyes, feet, etc


----------



## Cutie32NI (Aug 15, 2019)

My partners dad goes to the doctor in the nearest town and he gets all on prescription. Totally makes no sense, he's going to see if he can get me one.


----------



## SueEK (Aug 15, 2019)

Cutie32NI said:


> Had appointment today my HbA1c was 103 and fasting blood sugar was 15. I have been put on Metformin twice a day. Cholesterol 6.3 and Blood Pressure 133/85.
> Nurse gave me a sheet of foods and at the bottom it says "these are recommended for patients without diabetes" :/
> I have changed my diet for the past 2 weeks and have lost 1 stone so its working at least.
> They will reset HbA1c in 4 months. I was not given a monitor as they only give to people on medication that may cause Hypos, nurse recommended buying one to check how different foods show.
> They will arrange all appointments needed for eyes, feet, etc


Glad you have had your appointment and although they wouldn’t give you a meter at least your DN approves of them which is good. I would definitely suggest you get one as they really can highlight your good and bad interactions with food. I guess by now you have seen what most of us suggest in the way of Diet and as your HbA1c is rather high an overhaul is needed, though sounds like you are doing this already. The Metformin will definitely help and if you can fit in any sort of exercise at all that will also be beneficial. There are bound to be things you are not sure about in the coming months so feel free to post as we are all willing to help, we have all been in the position you are in now. Take care and well done on losing a stone already, that is amazing but don’t starve yourself xx


----------



## Cutie32NI (Aug 15, 2019)

Not starving at all just trying to keep Carbs per meal under 50g. My diet before was pretty much just sugar and carbs. Need to read up on ideas to satisfy my sweet tooth


----------



## SueEK (Aug 15, 2019)

Cutie32NI said:


> Not starving at all just trying to keep Carbs per meal under 50g. My diet before was pretty much just sugar and carbs. Need to read up on ideas to satisfy my sweet tooth


I buy Lindt 85% dark chocolate and have two chunks a day, I don’t have a sweet tooth but since being diagnosed just need to have a little sweetness and it works out low in carbs. Unfortunately my diet was also carbs, carbs, carbs so have had to do a lot of changing.


----------



## Nomad722 (Aug 15, 2019)

Hi Cutie32NI, Welcome to the forum, you will find plenty of friends and a good deal of help.  There are also support groups in many areas.


----------



## Cutie32NI (Aug 15, 2019)

First test was 5.7  
I tried the dark lindt can't stomach it


----------



## KARNAK (Aug 15, 2019)

Hello @Cutie32NI welcome to the forum. 5.7 is a great figure, 50 grams a meal seems to be working for you. HbA1c is very high as is your cholesterol, stay doing what you are already doing and let us know what your next results are, take care our friend, we are here for you.


----------



## CathyB (Aug 17, 2019)

Anitram said:


> If you have an ALDI try their gluten free nut bars with dark chocolate and sea salt. Only 5.9g carb per bar. Satisfied my sweet tooth, although I never have more than one a day.
> 
> Martin


Just wanted to say thank you, I bought some of these today, SO yummy


----------



## rebrascora (Aug 18, 2019)

CathyB said:


> Just wanted to say thank you, I bought some of these today, SO yummy


Too yummy! I have desperate trouble stopping at just one, even though they are very satisfying to eat because they take a lot of chewing.


----------



## Felinia (Aug 18, 2019)

I was diagnosed last Monday in a 7 min call from GP who doubled one of my blood pressure medications.  On Wednesday I had a 40 minute session with the Nurse.  There I was shown the results of the tests to date, and more bloods and tests were done.  Then I was set targets for HbA1c, blood pressure, cholesterol, weight over the next 3 months and long term.  I was advised if I did not meet the targets I would be put on Metformin.  She is arranging a retinal scan, and carried out a feet sensitivity test.  Before my meeting with the nurse I had gone along with a list of questions which I made sure were covered.  One of these was about education programmes.  There is a nationwide programme called DESMOND for newly diagnosed Type 2 diabetics.  It is a 1-day course, usually held at a hospital.  My area does not subscribe to it, but have their own education half day course which I requested.  I suggest you request whatever your area provides.  As you have been put on Metformin, I hope that means you are considered Type 2.  

I also found an App online which measures 8 parameters - calories, carbs, sugars, fats, sat fats, protein, fibre, sodium.  It produces a daily diary sheet, showing all measures for each meal and a daily total, plus a weekly summary.  It suits me as it helps me manage my diet, but the nurse was fairly indifferent.  I found the information about carbs very confusing.  Clearly you cut out cakes, biscuits, pastries, pies, puddings, but most foods contain naturally occurring carbs.  Some people prefer to cut out all bread, potatoes, rice, pasta, wheat and oats, which works for them.  I sought further information and this website suggests less than 130gm per day, which my app can show me at a glance, and I settled on 90gm carbs, 45gm sugars.  I have very small quantities of potato, or wholegrain rice, pasta and bread.  

I was very impressed with the speed and efficiency of my GP surgery, which sadly is not reflected nationwide.  There are local Diabetes Support groups where you can also exchange information, and have a social life.

Female aged 69
August 2019 HbA1c 57, target 48 by Nov 2019
BP 140/88, target 120/79 by Nov 2019
Cholesterol total 6.0, HDL 1.1, targets total 5.0, HDL 1.5 by Nov 2019
Weight 108.3kg, target 95kg by Nov 2019, ultimate target 67.9kg in 5kg bites by Aug 2020
Amlodipine 10mg, Doxazosin 4mg, Bendrofluazide 2.5mg, Latanoprost 1 drop per night, Benecol 1 sachet per day, Omeprazole 10mg or 20mg as required
Exercise:  Aquafit and an exercise bike recommended.


----------



## SueEK (Aug 18, 2019)

Felinia said:


> I was diagnosed last Monday in a 7 min call from GP who doubled one of my blood pressure medications.  On Wednesday I had a 40 minute session with the Nurse.  There I was shown the results of the tests to date, and more bloods and tests were done.  Then I was set targets for HbA1c, blood pressure, cholesterol, weight over the next 3 months and long term.  I was advised if I did not meet the targets I would be put on Metformin.  She is arranging a retinal scan, and carried out a feet sensitivity test.  Before my meeting with the nurse I had gone along with a list of questions which I made sure were covered.  One of these was about education programmes.  There is a nationwide programme called DESMOND for newly diagnosed Type 2 diabetics.  It is a 1-day course, usually held at a hospital.  My area does not subscribe to it, but have their own education half day course which I requested.  I suggest you request whatever your area provides.  As you have been put on Metformin, I hope that means you are considered Type 2.
> 
> I also found an App online which measures 8 parameters - calories, carbs, sugars, fats, sat fats, protein, fibre, sodium.  It produces a daily diary sheet, showing all measures for each meal and a daily total, plus a weekly summary.  It suits me as it helps me manage my diet, but the nurse was fairly indifferent.  I found the information about carbs very confusing.  Clearly you cut out cakes, biscuits, pastries, pies, puddings, but most foods contain naturally occurring carbs.  Some people prefer to cut out all bread, potatoes, rice, pasta, wheat and oats, which works for them.  I sought further information and this website suggests less than 130gm per day, which my app can show me at a glance, and I settled on 90gm carbs, 45gm sugars.  I have very small quantities of potato, or wholegrain rice, pasta and bread.
> 
> ...


Hi Felicia, can I ask what the app is called, sounds interesting. Thanks x


----------



## Felinia (Aug 19, 2019)

Hi
Hope this website won't block this.  The app is NutraCheck.  I joined online, got the first 6 months free, then it's £7.99 a month.  (Much cheaper than the well known slimming groups). Once a member, downloading the app was free.  Although most people join to lose weight, some join to gain weight, manage diabetes or just to know what they're eating.  I'm not doing it to gain weight but to lose and manage the diabetes.


----------

